# The twisp hate? Is it real or are we sheep?



## Nightwalker (6/5/16)

All of us big drippers, reos, RTA and rdta owners look at twisp vapers like they are stupid snobs... But why? Are we following the herd like sheep?
What do you personally have against twisp?
Myself? About 2years ago I bought a full twisp setup, I battled on it for a month and was back on cigs. It just didn't help me personally and so I'm biased against twisp.
What's your story?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (6/5/16)

Twisp is the perfect gateway vaping device. 

I have nothing against anyone using one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 16


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/5/16)

Hi @Nightwalker how you doing bud? You been very quiet.
I personally don't have anything against a twisp. They were good for there time (2 years ago) but unfortunately they have just fallen behind. But I guess there market is for the average Joe that just wants a smoking alternative . Where as the real vaping enthusiasts want more than a smoking alternative ( vaping for us is no longer just vape, it's a lifestyle) 
That's my 2c

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KingSize (6/5/16)

Twisp doesn't seem to give the same kick that stinkies do.... so people quickly revert back to stinkies when they try Twisp (not all, but most) also for the price of a Twisp you can get a decent starter kit from Kangertech or similar... I try educate people that are "thinking about getting a Twisp" on those points

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Nightwalker how you doing bud? You been very quiet.
> I personally don't have anything against a twisp. They were good for there time (2 years ago) but unfortunately they have just fallen behind. But I guess there market is for the average Joe that just wants a smoking alternative . Where as the real vaping enthusiasts want more than a smoking alternative ( vaping for us is no longer just vape, it's a lifestyle)
> That's my 2c


Yeah, its the Griffins fault. Couldn't see my screen through the clouds. But I'm back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## theyettie (6/5/16)

I agree with @Necropolis 

Twisp introduced me to vaping, but I also experienced that it didn't hit hard enough and I reverted to camel. I never knock people with twisps and I don't knock the company either. My punchline is always "if it keeps you off smokes, it doesn't matter what device you use". Having said that, two mates and my tattoo artist (hehe) have since chucked their twisps and got some serious gear.

I think their TV ads are awesome, just because they're getting people to actually go online and start researching what this "vaping phenomenon" is all about.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## valdero (6/5/16)

Nothing against twisp, slap their logo on the AIO, should be good

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lehan (6/5/16)

Twisp has just been good to me, got me off the stinkies last year. My fiancé still using her Twisp edge. (Trying to consume all the juices I bought at the time)

She tried more advanced gear but keep going back to her Twisp.

Myself on the other hand, bought 4 new mods since. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/5/16)

it's like Apple and Android. most users don't like the opposite but the user get the device for the need they have. wanna quit smoking get a twisp wanna put more clouds in the sky... hell go big then. if twisp makes you happy and has the desired effect then GREAT ! got nothing against it. Vape on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro (6/5/16)

I started years ago in the uk with some cig look alike device . Few drop in the filter and off u go. When come here used twisp. Like it . After move to different devices . No hate on my side for twisp at all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cespian (6/5/16)

I actually promote twisp... simply because they are currently the face of vaping in SA. They have the marketing, they have the support, they got me off cigs, and a crap load of other people I know. 

Yes, they have ridiculous prices, yes, they are behind with technology... but I mean, I dont see anyone else promoting vaping like they do (adverts on TV and in the Cinema).

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ettiennedj (6/5/16)

Also started on a Twisp (Edge) but didn't have a good experience with the two devices I had. No kick , very low flavor , coils don't last, leaking, crappy battery life etc. Subsequently returned both devices. One bought directly from a twisp kiosk which they charged me a "handling" fee of 45% of the purchase price and the other luckily with Takealot who fully refunded me. Customer service with Twisp not up to par.

They definitely have the market share due to publicity/advertising and most people starting off with vaping (myself included at the time) don't know any better. + point for them is getting people of stinkies but think they should focus more on product quality and customer service.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/5/16)

I don't hate them either, IMO their juices suck but thats about it.

I'll save my hate for the stinkies !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (6/5/16)

I feel the same about Twisp and Liqua when I needed it they helped me a lot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (6/5/16)

I still use my Twisp Aero daily. I prefer to vape it in my car as the vape is less. It is also what got me off stinkies. At home I use the KBox.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GreenyZA (6/5/16)

I don't have anything against Twisp users. I used to be one. In my opinion, the only product in their entire product line, capable of helping someone to quite smoking is the Aero with the .5 ohm coils. The rest of the product produce so little vapour and tastes so bad that smoking cigarettes is a better option. 

Yes, they do introduce a lot of people to vaping but in my opinion, if they were really focused on the idea of getting people to stop smoking, they would have released better products and juice that does not taste like crap and actually helped people to stop. 

If their products were half as good as their marketing, they would have been a much player in the vaping market today. 

I'll be very surprised if Twist still exists in 24 months time. 

I interact with Twisp users regularly. More often than not, the only reason they use these devices is because they are unaware of the fact that their are better devices available at a more reasonable price. The other think that always comes up in conversations is juice. I don't like people vaping on my daily driver but I always have my backup device with me with spare drip tips, ready to go for who ever needs a hit or wants to try. Most Twisp users are blown away with they flavours I vape, the amount of vapour produced and crispness in tast. I have PIF'ed several of my family memebers and friends with upgrades on their Twisps after they have tried one of my devices. I always include a bottle of juice, a couple of coils and in the case of my sister in law, a vape bag with 2 sets of 18650s. 

Up to this point, none of my relatives or friends have quit smoking on a Twisp but almost all, with the exexption of 1, quit within a month on an alternative device. 

I know that support makes it easier to quit, and this is forum is where I found mine. But good device design, well crafted juice and a supporting and caring vendor base, that is focused on customer service and their good name, goes a long way in taking someone with the mind set of "I need to quit smoking" to " I quit smoking with vaping and now vape as a hobby" 

In short, I admire people attempting to quit smoking on a Twisp, and provide support and advice where I can. 

I think we should start a donation "account" and pool some money so we can have a "Twisp Bin" at VapeCon. We then "exchange" a Complete and working Twisp kit" for an AIO (or similar device) and send all the used Twisps back to the manufacturer. If we decide to do this, I'll sponser 2 x AIO kits. Who's with me? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

My only gripe would be that the twisp (first one) was a rebranded Janty device. The problem was these devices literally are only valued at like R300 but were brought in. Rebranded and priced to R1000. Which is the price you can get a really good starter kit from the vapeshops.So my only issue is their ridiculous pricing which makes them slightly snobish. I once had a lady in a club ask me why 
dont i buy an original ecig like a twisp. While i was vaping on my vtc mini and Crius..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/5/16)

I have no problem with Twisp users at all - if the amount of research led you to that who am I to judge.

As for Twisp - they are THE ONLY ecig distro spending proper money, paying tax in my country, so I am all for them.

Fact, marketing and manpower costs money, of which Twisp is spending in my country.

Kangertech etc. are riding the wave that is the "educated internet consumer." 
Edit: BUT sure, Kanger are bringing me a product at an affordable price, so they are not the enemy either.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (6/5/16)

Twisp is great, got me off smoking. Nuff said.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rossouw (6/5/16)

My only bad experience with twisp was a few years ago I went to pick up one of my friends, he had just got his twisp. He got in my car and started playing me a new song he discovered, the song starts playing and he starts air drumming like a lunatic (with his twisp in his hand) and I guess the twisp loved the song and feeling of being tossed around so much that it just poured out all of its liquid on my (almost) new car's freshly washed dashbord and controls. Atleast he cleaned it up (he did a bad job though)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/5/16)

Don't have anything against it actually would like to thank Twisp as it introduced me to looking for a better vape and superior vaping products so thank you twisp now u can duck coz u suck 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/5/16)

Non vapers almost die when I hand them a mod and a Griffin. Twisp is a good stepping stone IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The_Ice (6/5/16)

I think it's a natural reaction to express the feeling of "being done in" as hatred. 

After having bought a Twisp myself, long loooooooong after having bought it, actually, and always feeling like it didn't quite work well enough did I do some searching and discovered that they were in fact not the best.

They merely have by far the best marketing and are therefore perceived as the market leaders, which one across associates with the best products.

So yeah, no real hatred, and plenty of kudos to their marketing department, maybe just a natural response to falling for it and a bit of shame for not researching all the options before buying.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (6/5/16)

Interesting topic here guys. I have used Twisp products in the past and these devices encouraged me to pursue vaping as the way to go. There is no doubt you can spend your money in a better fashion, but I am sure even the more experienced members in this forum got into vaping due to the accessibility of the Twisp. Great gateway into the scene, I do not like their products, but I do think they have by their presence and marketing served their purpose very well and wish them no harm whatsoever. Have converted a few smokers onto vaping by piffing some of my old Twisp set ups on to them, all good with me, and the ex smokers who are getting into the vape scene.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (6/5/16)

Twisp introduced most of us to e-cigs, and the problems with the Twisp introduced many of us to this forum and to vaping. In that way it was beneficial.

The fact that we can now see that they took advantage of our ignorance and sold us poor quality products at such inflated prices is something that I personally dislike. They could have done a much better job at providing good products at fair prices, and if they kept up with the game they could have taken us to the next level of vaping instead of us having to go in search of alternatives, in many cases out of frustration with them.

So while I'm sure they made a killing in their venture, I wish they had done a better job at offering more products, of a better quality, and at reasonable prices, and many people would have possibly grown with the Twisp brand up the vaping ladder. So respect to Twisp for giving us directions here, but disappointing that they felt it necessary to take advantage and charge us a premium for the ride.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kamiel (7/5/16)

Twisp hate is more of an effort in self-parody than in hating on the product. Most of the community wouldn't exist as it does in SA without it. But it's a really crap device, compared to say the the Ego One or the iJust 2, and we're just kicking ourselves about those days.

Also I don't appreciate that Twisps *are* very expensive, and very, very limited when compared to other devices in the price point (compare the big Twisp to the iJust 2 for example). Their liquids too are ridiculously priced. Gourmet import is a far better investment and you get more ML too.

My major personal gripes with it (and I had the first one that looked like a cigarette, and the second and third gen stainless ones later), was that it just wasn't better than smoking. It felt like a chore: leaking issues abounded and every other coil head was a dud, immediately forcing me to buy smokes. I just didn't get what I paid for.

A far better experience came from a larger vape pen battery from Vapemob, that I paired with a Protank. It didn't break the bank so I didn't care when it went wrong and it was just better to live with. That was what got me into buying my first mech, then the eGrip, then the iStick 50/Atlantis... etc, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/16)

Twisp got me off Stinkies but it was an expensive 2-3 weeks until I got an eGo and mPT2 to replace them... I couldn't handle the juice in my mouth.

But I love Twisp for it's marketing and business plan and the fact it helps a lot of people stop smoking... and then they use Google and the rest is history!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/16)

The Twisp Clearo got me off smoking in Oct 13 and kept me off it for about a month or two 
I am grateful to Twisp

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (7/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> All of us big drippers, reos, RTA and rdta owners look at twisp vapers like they are stupid snobs... But why? Are we following the herd like sheep?
> What do you personally have against twisp?
> Myself? About 2years ago I bought a full twisp setup, I battled on it for a month and was back on cigs. It just didn't help me personally and so I'm biased against twisp.
> What's your story?



While I do have 32 of them, I am NOT a Reo snob. I just found that they filled my vaping niche so well that they became my mech's of choice. And I have zero experience or knowledge about the Twisp gear.

But I got a chuckle out of the "Is it real or are we sheep?". I am in a strange mood that dictates I add this media to this thread (that is not intended to offend anyone).

http://wildcalls2k.com/spy/lostsheep.mp3

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (7/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> All of us big drippers, reos, RTA and rdta owners look at twisp vapers like they are stupid snobs... But why? Are we following the herd like sheep?
> What do you personally have against twisp?
> Myself? About 2years ago I bought a full twisp setup, I battled on it for a month and was back on cigs. It just didn't help me personally and so I'm biased against twisp.
> What's your story?


On the contrary I think a lot of other device users look at the reo users as snobs. 
I too started with twisp and they are in the possession of my FIL that I gave them to.
The devices worked well to get me off stinkies and I commend twisp for their strategy. No other company has a presence like they do in almost every mall and no other company has market reach like they do. 
Their product may be inferior but they are doing things right. 
If regulation hit SA they might be one of the few companies that survive because they have a strategy. 

That being said, I have spent a lot of monies finding a device that satisfies and is robust and I have also spent a lot on trash.
I was a heavy smoker so the twist was flat by 10am (both of them) so I ventured out only to be dissapointed by devices that would break or malfunction even though they were cheaper. 

My 2 twisps are actually still functional today even with their annoying leaking.

Makes you wonder about some of the products on the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (7/5/16)

Christos said:


> On the contrary I think a lot of other device users look at the reo users as snobs.
> I too started with twisp and they are in the possession of my FIL that I gave them to.
> The devices worked well to get me off stinkies and I commend twisp for their strategy. No other company has a presence like they do in almost every mall and no other company has market reach like they do.
> Their product may be inferior but they are doing things right.
> ...



I can relate in regards to the Halo G6 gear I first started with. I did the research work myself and chose them as the best KR808's available back then with their mini tanks. They worked as advertised, I didn't use them very long, still have them and they would work the same now. I was already off the stinkies/pipes and had never been addicted to nic that I remember, so I thought they'd be enough to see if I wanted to vape at all. But they all too soon didn't do what I wanted my gear to do.


----------



## M5000 (8/5/16)

I like the distinction that has been made between the purpose that Twisp served and their business strategy.

They did a great job getting people off stinkies and introducing them to vaping. So they served the purpose very well.

Definitely great marketing, but other than that I personally dislike the short-term business strategy. I think building a long-term customer relationship is a much more honourable approach to any business strategy. At the end of the day we are no longer loyal to the brand. So from a hit-and-run business mentality they did a fantastic job and if the plan was to get rich and retire then it looks like it worked well and we can't hate them for that, but they have lost our loyalty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/5/16)

Twisp and there marketing were brilliant. I had the original Twisp before they even had little stores everywhere. I then had every one they had to offer. They still didn't help me get off the stinkies however they did help me cut down. 

Also thankful to them for leading me down the path to Vaping the bad boys we are vaping today as this has helped me stop completely. The flavours have been unbelievable, the gadgets and gear available now is awesome and I have an addiction to searching for that something new and Iv probably spent a lot more money on vaping then i would have on stinkies but more then willing to do that for a healthier lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/5/16)

Got a twist for xmas from my fiance last year. Was lookong into buying a esig. Well was still busy with reach etc and well she bought me one as a surprise. She went all out and got the aero with a bottle of juice I think it cost her around R1000. I was very surprised. At that moment i was not part of this form and well didnt realy know of other devices on the market exempt those cheap chinese stuff. So 1st day i smoked 2 siggies next day 1 and 3de day no siggies just vape. The juice hit my throat like a mofo but i stuck to it. I managed to find esigsa and chated to @ Nightwalker and he introduced me to a whatsapp group in p.e. and well the rest is history. After 3 mounthes i bought a cuboid and serpent tank and never looked back. I now own a Noisy cricket (witch i won in a cloud comp) and a Tsunami rta by geekvape. Very hapy. And i have started diy juice. So all in all yes twisp is expensive but get my respect as it got me of the stinkies. 
Thanks to this forum, ec vape squad and all the nice vapours out there. Murch respect ☺

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Got a twist for xmas from my fiance last year. Was lookong into buying a esig. Well was still busy with reach etc and well she bought me one as a surprise. She went all out and got the aero with a bottle of juice I think it cost her around R1000. I was very surprised. At that moment i was not part of this form and well didnt realy know of other devices on the market exempt those cheap chinese stuff. So 1st day i smoked 2 siggies next day 1 and 3de day no siggies just vape. The juice hit my throat like a mofo but i stuck to it. I managed to find esigsa and chated to @ Nightwalker and he introduced me to a whatsapp group in p.e. and well the rest is history. After 3 mounthes i bought a cuboid and serpent tank and never looked back. I now own a Noisy cricket (witch i won in a cloud comp) and a Tsunami rta by geekvape. Very hapy. And i have started diy juice. So all in all yes twisp is expensive but get my respect as it got me of the stinkies.
> Thanks to this forum, ec vape squad and all the nice vapours out there. Murch respect ☺


You are welcome bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (8/5/16)

Twisp got me off cigs and introduced me to a whole different world. I dislike their customer service thats about it.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (9/5/16)

I was very ignorant when i started vaping - I was basically forced to by the health police at home a.k.a wife lady. She wanted me off cigs and she made it very difficult for me to continue smoking. So yes like most other beginner vapes I started on the twisp because they are so "out there" and very visible in most shopping centeres. I happily vaped that for 2 years this was before the edge came out, and was like that until very recently actually. So I am quite pleased with the fact that I actually stopped smoking using twisp, and I believe they are really a gateway into proper vaping.

I then discovered that there are other vape shops, that were not ridiculously priced. I mean I knew that other vape shops existed, but holly smokes when you go on there websites as a noobie vaper you see these devices on the home page that cost the same as my bike repayment at the time. So I was like nope stick to twisp, they cheap. Little did I know right?

Anyways - I never look down on twisp vapers, at least they not smoking. Also when people as me about vaping I always suggest starting on a twisp to get a feel for it, then they can upgrade to other better and stronger devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (9/5/16)

Never had twisp. Used a Green Smoke Cig-a-like for about a month between the smoking. This caused me to smoke about half as much as normal, but I wanted to quit completely.







Then @Alex (whom I've known since 2007) suggested the Nemesis mod and the Kayfun Lite at Vape King. Bought those, started building coils immediately (with the help of Alex and Youtube) and it's been pretty much downhill (without brakes) from there. So I guess this makes @Alex my vape guru 

I cannot comment on Twisp as I've never tried it. I just go on what other people are saying about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/5/16)

Twisp got me off cigarettes, but their inferior product and lousy service got me looking for other products. Thankfully there were great alternatives. Unfortunately I know more people that have tried Twisp and gone back to cigarettes than not. Most first time users are not even aware of coil and tank maintenance and the Twisp product deteriorates very quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (9/5/16)

I wanted to get off tobacco in 2009 and bought one of the early Twisp kits. It was very expensive back then (over R1400) and was a kit where you had to drop the liquid into the cotton part of the mouthpiece. But there really wasn't much else available. I got frustrated with the short battery life, the puny clouds and the constant recharging and filling. So, after a while, I ditched it and went back to tobacco.

In Jan this year, I quit tobacco again. As I wanted a nicotine substitute to help me and as Twisp was the only brand name I knew, I went to their website and looked up the available models. I bought the smallest model and, again, it didn't quite do it for me. Very small clouds, gurgly and leaking tank, proprietary battery that doesn't last long. I then bought a VaporZone Air which I found to be much better. Until the VaporZone, in turn, became insufficient and I went to a full mod & sub-ohm tank setup.

I don't have anything against Twisp. As others have said, they have built a brand position of being the first port of call for Saffie smokers who want to quit but who haven't yet researched the sub-ohm market. There may be many people who are totally satisfied with their Twisp experience. That I am not one of them doesn't invalidate the product. Different strokes for different folks. Again as others have said, Twisp merely advertising their product in the mainstream media is a huge service for the vaping industry as it lets smokers know there are alternatives to patches and gum. So more power to them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (9/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Non vapers almost die when I hand them a mod and a Griffin. Twisp is a good stepping stone IMO.



They don't do well on drippers either... BAHAHAHAHAHA

I've got a cocky friend that has always done something better or more extreme or gone further on holiday, etc. You get the idea. So naturally he could hit my Velocity better than me. He almost puked from all the coughing... T'was good fun.


----------



## Neal (9/5/16)

RichJB said:


> I wanted to get off tobacco in 2009 and bought one of the early Twisp kits. It was very expensive back then (over R1400) and was a kit where you had to drop the liquid into the cotton part of the mouthpiece. But there really wasn't much else available. I got frustrated with the short battery life, the puny clouds and the constant recharging and filling. So, after a while, I ditched it and went back to tobacco.
> 
> In Jan this year, I quit tobacco again. As I wanted a nicotine substitute to help me and as Twisp was the only brand name I knew, I went to their website and looked up the available models. I bought the smallest model and, again, it didn't quite do it for me. Very small clouds, gurgly and leaking tank, proprietary battery that doesn't last long. I then bought a VaporZone Air which I found to be much better. Until the VaporZone, in turn, became insufficient and I went to a full mod & sub-ohm tank setup.
> 
> I don't have anything against Twisp. As others have said, they have built a brand position of being the first port of call for Saffie smokers who want to quit but who haven't yet researched the sub-ohm market. There may be many people who are totally satisfied with their Twisp experience. That I am not one of them doesn't invalidate the product. Different strokes for different folks. Again as others have said, Twisp merely advertising their product in the mainstream media is a huge service for the vaping industry as it lets smokers know there are alternatives to patches and gum. So more power to them.



Hello mate, firstly welcome to the forum. Very well put forward post, you observation about their marketing is spot on. Do not mean to be a doomsayer, but the new EU regulations last week seemed to be overshadowed by FDA regs that were announced. Part of EU regs will ban all advertising of ecigs in the media. Will this happen this side of the world? let's see...


----------



## RichJB (9/5/16)

Hi Neal, thanks very much for the warm welcome, and good to hear from a Swazilander! I'm an ex-SD, was born and raised in Mbabane but emigrated to Joburg in the 1980s.

I suspect vaping ads will be banned in due course. I must admit, I was quite surprised to see a Twisp TV ad. Given the world's attitude towards 'smoking' (in any form), I'd have thought vaping ads would be banned already. 

However, even if they are banned shortly, I think the Twisp ads have done a lot to bring vaping into the mainstream. At the moment, I think vaping is in the same space that personal computing was when I bought my first 286 back in 1990. Back then, the computing industry consisted of hardcore supporters who had been using computers since the ZX Spectrum, Commodore 64 and other early models. Yet the bulk of the population hadn't even heard of Windows or a mouse or VGA. When I bought my first computer, I remember family and friends asking "Huh? What do you even use it for?"

That's where vaping is now imo. On the one hand, you have the hardcore vets who have been doing it since the start and can now cite TCR figures for every type of metal from memory. On the other, you still have large swathes of the (smoking) public who don't know what an RDA or 18650 or TC or Kanthal even is. It's an exciting time for the industry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/5/16)

theyettie said:


> They don't do well on drippers either... BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I've got a cocky friend that has always done something better or more extreme or gone further on holiday, etc. You get the idea. So naturally he could hit my Velocity better than me. He almost puked from all the coughing... T'was good fun.


Hahahaha same thing happened to me with my mate... he just grabbed my mod with the Griffin running dual 3mm 8 wrap Claptons at 80 watts... and some Special Reserve at 6mg. IDK the way he hit the thing was pretty ruthless I could see the timer reach 3.6 seconds... his first ever vape. 

But now the sad thing is he is totally put off vaping. I should have stopped him and gotten the Subtank out, 20 watts on a stock coil, and maybe some Smackaroon or Mad Hatter something friendly to show him the deliciousness of premium juice. I had a laugh but reflecting on it I was doing the wrong thing eh.


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

I originally used a Green Smoke when I tried quitting the first time. They suck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (11/5/16)

My twisp hate is real ... last week was watching how staff at a twisp kiosk were telling people to only buy their juices as all other juices out there contain "Popcorn lung" .The customer then asked how long will a bottle of juice last and she told him two months.He then asked how long would coils last and she told him three weeks.

Is it me or are their staff under trained or are they just drones pushing sales 

I politely kept my distance and waited till the salesperson finished with the customer walked up to her and asked her what popcorn lung was she then told me its a chemical that rots your lungs.I then told here i think she needs to do a bit of reasearch and walked away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (11/5/16)

Eequinox said:


> My twisp hate is real ... last week was watching how staff at a twisp kiosk were telling people to only buy their juices as all other juices out there contain "Popcorn lung" .The customer then asked how long will a bottle of juice last and she told him two months.He then asked how long would coils last and she told him three weeks.
> 
> Is it me or are their staff under trained or are they just drones pushing sales
> 
> I politely kept my distance and waited till the salesperson finished with the customer walked up to her and asked her what popcorn lung was she then told me its a chemical that rots your lungs.I then told here i think she needs to do a bit of reasearch and walked away



Well done @Eequinox. Agree with the under trained and possibly just pushing sales but the fact that they slating other Vape juices etc is not on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206 (11/5/16)

Im a new vaper. 

Started a few months ago when i found my fathers twisp. I wasnt planning on getting of the traditional ciggrettes but thought it would be cool to have something with some flavour. 

Im still using the twisp device and smoking ciggarettes at the same time(been smoking ciggarettes less now recently). I am looking to eventually quit once i get me some proper vape gear. 

As for the twisp. I think its a good starting point because it made me do research on the vaping community when i wasnt even planning on quiting traditional ciggarettes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (11/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Im a new vaper.
> 
> Started a few months ago when i found my fathers twisp. I wasnt planning on getting of the traditional ciggrettes but thought it would be cool to have something with some flavour.
> 
> ...


I agree on that 100% i suppose my bias is based on the way the do things or how their employees do things i started on a twisp myself and have been 10 months stinkie free


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Im a new vaper.
> 
> Started a few months ago when i found my fathers twisp. I wasnt planning on getting of the traditional ciggrettes but thought it would be cool to have something with some flavour.
> 
> ...



I agree that its a good starting point but for some though. when i was smoking i was told about twisps and that i should try one. i had a go at the stand they have at our local mall and i did not like it at all. but it did spark some interest i will admit. a few months of research and procrastination I bought a good vape and have been smoke free for almost 7 months now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper (23/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Never had twisp. Used a Green Smoke Cig-a-like for about a month between the smoking. This caused me to smoke about half as much as normal, but I wanted to quit completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@zadiac I also had the Green smoke stuff. LOVED the menthol and the Red Label American. But JOH!! The filters are wildly priced hey!!!

Still like to suck on it now and then though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Modulas (23/6/16)

I woke up one Sunday morning and decided that I'm going to kick the cig habit.

Did some hasty research on the Internet and drove to the nearest shopping mall in search of a Twisp stall. Got there and the guy behind the Twisp counter couldn't even answer my (very basic noob) questions regarding the resistance of their coils or PG/VG content of their juices. 
Put me off them right then and there.

I walked to the tobacco shop down the passage (where the lady knew absolutely everything about all the products they stock) and ended up getting a much better sub ohm starter kit.

So Twisp did get me off cigarettes, but not directly..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ettiene (23/6/16)

TWISP!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE DONT GET ME STARTED
ON TWISP......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ravynheart (23/6/16)

I have a very, very personal vendetta against Twisp. My best friend who passed away last year, worked for Twisp for nearly a year. They treat their employees like crap. Their employment ethics are horrific. They robbed him of his hard earned commission. Twisp employees originally got their two bottles of liquid for free. Then, suddenly they had to pay for those two bottles with a 20% discount. They set unreasonable targets. Most kiosks didn't make target last year so no Christmas bonus. They are unethical sharks with overpriced products that don't perform as promised, shoving people back to cigarettes. As far as I'm concerned, Twisp does more damage as good, giving people a horrible impression on vaping because they are using backwards technology and selling it as the mod that came out last week. They lie to customers, telling them that if they put any other juice in their devices, it will mess up the coils. Which is absolutely false. 
We are not the sheep. Twisp is making their own little sheep, hiding the bigger picture away from their customers. Twisp users only know a drop in the bucket. I kicked myself hard for not finding out about the world beyond Twisp sooner.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (23/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> All of us big drippers, reos, RTA and rdta owners look at twisp vapers like they are stupid snobs... But why? Are we following the herd like sheep?
> What do you personally have against twisp?
> Myself? About 2years ago I bought a full twisp setup, I battled on it for a month and was back on cigs. It just didn't help me personally and so I'm biased against twisp.
> What's your story?


High prices with low performance, 

For example: they have versions of the same device, one has maybe wattage control, that's it - Then another has airflow control - that's it - lol - 
Then,,, one is thinner than the other -- lol clap hands- -

I had two of the originals, and liquid used to love exiting the container when you were attempting to actually smoke it - lying down - it would run into your mouth - The twisp liquids are also not great for the price you pay- it's either 18mg or 0 - there are no in-betweens -

My hate is all with reason - when you compare - Twisp - a standalone company - Seperate from the real world of Vaping - 

Vaping on the other hands; you have drippers, you have tanks, you have RDTA's - you have tanks with multiple airflow sources, rebuildable coils - that don't cost you R50 a shot - 
Then...
With mods =- Mods -- are amazing - a screen on your mod? lol . Innovative - far beyond Twisp - It can tell you your resistance [ohms] how many watts your batteries are consuming per drag,/pull/ - Shows your actual battery life - not just a sudden death kind of vape - 

hmmm... there are many more - but these general points are what come to mind - I ditched twisp in the same month I bought them because I found Vape MOB - but then came many more adventures after knowing the word: Vaping: which is not something Twisp supports - Twisp supports Twisp. The dictionary doesn't even like the word.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (23/6/16)

Ravynheart said:


> I have a very, very personal vendetta against Twisp. My best friend who passed away last year, worked for Twisp for nearly a year. They treat their employees like crap. Their employment ethics are horrific. They robbed him of his hard earned commission. Twisp employees originally got their two bottles of liquid for free. Then, suddenly they had to pay for those two bottles with a 20% discount. They set unreasonable targets. Most kiosks didn't make target last year so no Christmas bonus. They are unethical sharks with overpriced products that don't perform as promised, shoving people back to cigarettes. As far as I'm concerned, Twisp does more damage as good, giving people a horrible impression on vaping because they are using backwards technology and selling it as the mod that came out last week. They lie to customers, telling them that if they put any other juice in their devices, it will mess up the coils. Which is absolutely false.
> We are not the sheep. Twisp is making their own little sheep, hiding the bigger picture away from their customers. Twisp users only know a drop in the bucket. I kicked myself hard for not finding out about the world beyond Twisp sooner.



Don't kick yourself at all,, twisp wanted our relationship with them to be exclusive with that little member card 

I also despise the way they treated their own staff.

All you said was true ---> when they accept the whole world of vaping - then they can be better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (23/6/16)

I also started with the old cigalike twisps and hated it. Then in Jan this year I also did the Edge restart and then started researching vaping more. I still use my twisp now and again as I still have some liquid left but it keeps reminding me why I bought better sub ohm mods and tanks and the myriad of juices that making vaping that much more enjoyable than stinkies. Never had bad service from twisp but their devices are just not up to par anymore. I am happy that they were my gateway to vaping but will not go back. 

I use a AIO during the day and am now starting to venture into DIY juice and RDA/RTA. I will most probably spend most of my time and hard earned money on more mods and the rest. That first kit is just never enough. 

Thanks for all the advise on the forum and the great community that goes with it. Vape on...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cespian (23/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> High prices with low performance,
> 
> For example: they have versions of the same device, one has maybe wattage control, that's it - Then another has airflow control - that's it - lol -
> Then,,, one is thinner than the other -- lol clap hands- -
> ...



IMO its a bit unfair to compare Twisp to likes of VapeMob/SirVape/VapeCartel etc. Twisp is a brand, and they sell their brand exclusively. VapeMob sells an array of brands. Consider SMOK having their own exclusive kiosks around the country... it would result in a similar situation, where they would have 1 or 2 great products and the rest being shit, and try to maintain their customer base. Thats natural order of business. Yeah sure, Twisp sells rebranded devices, but they made it exclusive and for that type of device, its not that bad. Compare apples with apples and you will find that they dont suck as much. We cannot compare a Twisp Aero kit to a Kanger Subox kit for the same reasons we cannot compare a Vuka 50cc scooter to a Toyota Corolla. You want a discreet city sprinter, go for the vuka, you want a sustainable all rounder, you go for the Corolla. Also, bashing their catchy phrase "twisping" is catchy as hell. Similar to "Googling" replacing the phrase "Web search engine". Took years for the dictionary to recognise "Googling as a word". You want silly, consider that bootylicious or some crap like that was added to the dictionary not too long ago because of beyonce. 

Their juices are not bad either, considering that they market their products to get people off cigs, 18mg juices are perfect for that and they do not taste like VapeMobs soap liquids. 

Compare apples with apples.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/6/16)

I bought a Twisp in Jan 2015 after my Cardiologist/Pulmonologist told me that my lungs weren't looking so good. He specifically recommended the Twisp as an alternative to smoking, so I bought it because the doctor said so. I tried it on and off for about 3 weeks, then put it down and didn't touch it again until after visiting the same doctor this year who told me:
1. Your lung function is down to 47%
2. If you continue smoking (40/day) you'll be dead REAL SOON

This happened on 14 March 2016. I went home in a bit of shock and took the Twisp out, placed it on my desk next to my cigarettes, lit up another Rothmans and just looked at it. I had a pack and a half of smokes left and decided those would be the last I bought, but I was going to enjoy the hell out of those last 30 cigs.
.
On the morning of 15 march 2016 I woke up to find my last 2 cigs in the box. I smoked them real slow, savoring every puff. Then I picked up the Twisp, cleaned it, and haven't touch a cig since, but I must admit to getting TREMENDOUS urges now and then.

In my case the twisp wasn't the issue/problem because I'm still happily vaping on it now (together with my EVOD and Nautilus mini - thanks again to Mr Anonymous who pif'd me the mini). The real issue was my mindset, determination, and most importantly, the motivation (remember that 47% lung function!!!). I just made up my mind - I want to live!!! It's as simple as that.
.
I think a lot of smokers who try out their 1st device may not really want to give up smoking - I know I didn't. At the moment (and hopefully things will change) I can honestly say that I enjoyed smoking much more than vaping, but it's getting easier everyday.
.
So don't just blame twisp for people trying it and then going back to smoking, perhaps they are like I was back in Jan 2015. I'm not saying that there aren't issues with their devices, prices, etc., I'm just giving another side of the story.
.
Lastly, the other vapers who I have come into contact with DO LOOK DOWN on you if you have a twisp in your hand - just my experience.
.
.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blacklung (23/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> The real issue was my mindset, determination, and most importantly, the motivation (remember that 47% lung function!!!). I just made up my mind - I want to live!!! It's as simple as that.
> .
> I think a lot of smokers who try out their 1st device may not really want to give up smoking



.
.
Could not agree more. I think the reason so many people who try to make the switch from stinkies to vaping have not got their Mindset right. The analogy might be like such: You need to travel from point A to point B . You can use Public transport , a Bicycle , Motor bike , Car OR you can also WALK . The important thing is to DECIDE to get from A to B and not stress about the How. My Dad always used to tell us that a "second class ride " was better than a "First class Walk".

I Decided 52 Days ago that i wanted to stop smoking , I walked into a Twisp store and bought an Areo device and 2 bottles of Tobacco juice ; it got me going from point A towards point B ( yes its like walking....). The thing is , i now rebuild the coils on it , am using other juice ( VM4 is soooo lekker ) and Yes, I will upgrade my device when the time is right and I fee lthat its not "working" for me.

As such , I wake up and remind myself that i'm an ex-smoker and give it  , I am now a Vapour

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/16)

.
@Blacklung - congrats on giving it up.
.
My juice preferences have changed massively - just loving Hazeworks Scream (a pity its only 6mg), but don't like anything with menthol - the opposite to what most people on the forum enjoy.
.


----------



## SAVaper (24/6/16)

Twisp got me started and I am very grateful for that. Yes I paid far too much and moved on within 3 weeks, but without it I may not have stumbled onto vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/6/16)

I don't think we should be trash talking the Twisp, because any device that gets people to switch from tobacco to vaping is great. A large part of the success or failure thereafter is down to ones personal commitment to change. Having the latest and greatest hardware does not guarantee you will not move back to cigarettes. Having the correct mindset and determination does.

I have personally never owned a twisp, as I began my journey with a knockoff "Ego" fleamarket special. But every now and then I'll fondly think back to that first experience, and marvel at where I ended up today because of it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (24/6/16)

Cespian said:


> IMO its a bit unfair to compare Twisp to likes of VapeMob/SirVape/VapeCartel etc. Twisp is a brand, and they sell their brand exclusively. VapeMob sells an array of brands. Consider SMOK having their own exclusive kiosks around the country... it would result in a similar situation, where they would have 1 or 2 great products and the rest being shit, and try to maintain their customer base. Thats natural order of business. Yeah sure, Twisp sells rebranded devices, but they made it exclusive and for that type of device, its not that bad. Compare apples with apples and you will find that they dont suck as much. We cannot compare a Twisp Aero kit to a Kanger Subox kit for the same reasons we cannot compare a Vuka 50cc scooter to a Toyota Corolla. You want a discreet city sprinter, go for the vuka, you want a sustainable all rounder, you go for the Corolla. Also, bashing their catchy phrase "twisping" is catchy as hell. Similar to "Googling" replacing the phrase "Web search engine". Took years for the dictionary to recognise "Googling as a word". You want silly, consider that bootylicious or some crap like that was added to the dictionary not too long ago because of beyonce.
> 
> Their juices are not bad either, considering that they market their products to get people off cigs, 18mg juices are perfect for that and they do not taste like VapeMobs soap liquids.
> 
> Compare apples with apples.



Nothing was unfair, twisp is in the world of vaping - if vaping is vaping, then twisp is failing at producing any products that qualify to provide the user's with a quality vape. 

Their products that emerged since the first have been better, but it still compares to nothing in the real world.

Apples vape = apples twisp - and twisp apples don't have the same feeling as a real vape.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (24/6/16)

Cespian said:


> IMO its a bit unfair to compare Twisp to likes of VapeMob/SirVape/VapeCartel etc. Twisp is a brand, and they sell their brand exclusively. VapeMob sells an array of brands. Consider SMOK having their own exclusive kiosks around the country... it would result in a similar situation, where they would have 1 or 2 great products and the rest being shit, and try to maintain their customer base. Thats natural order of business. Yeah sure, Twisp sells rebranded devices, but they made it exclusive and for that type of device, its not that bad. Compare apples with apples and you will find that they dont suck as much. We cannot compare a Twisp Aero kit to a Kanger Subox kit for the same reasons we cannot compare a Vuka 50cc scooter to a Toyota Corolla. You want a discreet city sprinter, go for the vuka, you want a sustainable all rounder, you go for the Corolla. Also, bashing their catchy phrase "twisping" is catchy as hell. Similar to "Googling" replacing the phrase "Web search engine". Took years for the dictionary to recognise "Googling as a word". You want silly, consider that bootylicious or some crap like that was added to the dictionary not too long ago because of beyonce.
> 
> Their juices are not bad either, considering that they market their products to get people off cigs, 18mg juices are perfect for that and they do not taste like VapeMobs soap liquids.
> 
> Compare apples with apples.


The biggest problem with twisp is the price people are paying for their bad products. That is not justified with their liquid prices, or what they tell you when buying the product.

Let Twisp give a rebuildable device, wait, no, they won't do that, because they want to charge you for a new coil. That marketing scheme is dead to me. along with the company. You cannot exist in a world of vaping doing your own exclusive nonsense, especially if the product is not the spectacular quality you get from better vaping products.


----------



## Alex (24/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> The biggest problem with twisp is the price people are paying for their bad products. That is not justified with their liquid prices, or what they tell you when buying the product.
> 
> Let Twisp give a rebuildable device, wait, no, they won't do that, because they want to charge you for a new coil. That marketing scheme is dead to me. along with the company. You cannot exist in a world of vaping doing your own exclusive nonsense, especially if the product is not the spectacular quality you get from better vaping products.



You seem to have a passionate hate towards them, which you're certainly entitled to. But not everyone shares your negative experiences. Off the top of my head I can think of 6 people that continue to enjoy using their twisps, and have no desire to change.

Don't lose sight of the bigger picture, more people are vaping instead of smoking because of them. Feel free to disagree with me again if you like. But the facts remain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian (24/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Nothing was unfair, twisp is in the world of vaping - if vaping is vaping, then twisp is failing at producing any products that qualify to provide the user's with a quality vape.
> 
> Their products that emerged since the first have been better, but it still compares to nothing in the real world.
> 
> Apples vape = apples twisp - and twisp apples don't have the same feeling as a real vape.



Ok bud. Sure. 

Hey everyone... my avo22 and SMPL is so kak. Omg, worse devices ever. The Reos are so much better and last so much longer... why is SMPL so shit guys. Or why cant it perform like the RX200??? Why is it leaking... my Griffin doesnt leak as much. Dont ever buy an Avo or SMPL!!!

Catch my drift. You have fun comparing an absolute entry level pen style device with dual battery mods. Because vape apples hey. Like transport apples... trains and cars... planes and motorbikes... yes, great stuff. 

Anyways... opinions are opinions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (24/6/16)

Alex said:


> You seem to have a passionate hate towards them, which you're certainly entitled to. But not everyone shares your negative experiences. Off the top of my head I can think of 6 people that continue to enjoy using their twisps, and have no desire to change.
> 
> Don't lose sight of the bigger picture, more people are vaping instead of smoking because of them. Feel free to disagree with me again if you like. But the facts remain.



Okay, yes, for the goal to get people off the stinkies, it's an alternative, but I know that the price i paid, would get me quality vape gear, with change for some really good juices, that include some VG  

For all wanting to invest in this business, I will just tell them the word Vape _and let them investigate a lot further. 

That is my goal, for people to investigate a little bit further than all the hearsay and find shops that house all sorts of vape gear, nothing exclusive -- Exclusivity is for niche markets. Vaping should be for the entire world. 

P.s. I've gotten non-smokers addicted to vaping with non-twisp products  beat that

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cespian (24/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Okay, yes, for the goal to get people off the stinkies, it's an alternative, but I know that the price i paid, would get me quality vape gear, with change for some really good juices, that include some VG
> 
> For all wanting to invest in this business, I will just tell them the word Vape _and let them investigate a lot further.
> 
> ...



Nobody but twelve year olds will try to "beat that". I have a friend who's vaping for the first time on my Sigelei 150w and Griffin. You are missing the point. And the point was bashing Twisp and calling them out for what they are not. They have a role in vaping and fit into a class (i think its safe to say that there are classes within the vape world). Same way Reo does with their squonk mods, or twisted messes does with their huge ass build decks. They played such an important role for vaping in SA. They are expensive because of their excellent marketing and I am willing to put money on the fact that if it was not for them, vaping would have taken off much slower in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## korn1 (24/6/16)

Well according to other people I am still using a twisp when using my kangertech.  Twisp got me off stinkies and really were the only ones I knew who sold e cigs . I don't mind 'twispers'.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## kelly22 (27/6/16)

Definitely a gatewat to vaping so we shouldnt be against it if its a gateway to something as positive as personal vaporizers

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (27/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Okay, yes, for the goal to get people off the stinkies, it's an alternative, but I know that the price i paid, would get me quality vape gear, with change for some really good juices, that include some VG
> 
> For all wanting to invest in this business, I will just tell them the word Vape _and let them investigate a lot further.
> 
> ...



"I've gotten non-smokers addicted to vaping with non-twisp products  beat that " 

Dude, if you honestly encourage non-smokers to get into vaping then you are a selfish person. Like, honestly your closing comment made me annoyed - cant beat your ignorance. You hate the twisp business model, because its successful. Stop getting "non" smokers into vaping... Just leave them to be healthy - don't drag them down, because of your addiction. /RANT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> "I've gotten non-smokers addicted to vaping with non-twisp products  beat that "
> 
> Dude, if you honestly encourage non-smokers to get into vaping then you are a selfish person. Like, honestly your closing comment made me annoyed - cant beat your ignorance. You hate the twisp business model, because its successful. Stop getting "non" smokers into vaping... Just leave them to be healthy - don't drag them down, because of your addiction. /RANT


Rant more =- It's everyone's free choice, you want to go against their own will to try something new which is better than actual SMOKING?

Vaping is vaping = and vaping will always be better than smoking, so stop telling me that I cannot give my friends what they ask for. 

What kind of friend are you to tell your friends they can't vape./

Your name is ignorant.


----------



## Jono90 (29/6/16)

my opinion on twisp is I think its great from the fact that is very widespread and gets the vaping movement out there and thats what we need.
i was super impressed by their tv advert. it really helps getting the message to smokers and seeing as we may have new stigmatizing rules to affect smokers even more. I think twisp is exactly what we need, An alternative to turn to and then people can explore and buy better gear.
I kinda look at it like twisp is like the mcdonalds of the vape scene and the higher powered gear is like a fine dining bistro.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Rant more =- It's everyone's free choice, you want to go against their own will to try something new which is better than actual SMOKING?
> 
> Vaping is vaping = and vaping will always be better than smoking, so stop telling me that I cannot give my friends what they ask for.
> 
> ...



"vaping will always be better than smoking" - Has there been 50 years of vaping evidence, at least to determine the real long term effects? Or are you following what every vape buddy keeps shoving down your mouth? Sure, for now it is better than smoking (for me), but please don't let your ignorance lend you towards the opinion that you have seen the future...

If vaping is indeed better than smoking, you do acknowledge that not vaping or not smoking is the best (you said better than, so you have already accepted this opinion) - I'm a pretty good friend, and don't encourage "clean" friends to get into vaping... Nicotine or not, the air we breathe, is the healthier/smarter choice.

I got into vaping to quit smoking, and that worked fantastically - but I would be a lot happier if I had not started smoking because then I wouldn't vape... Not this cloud chucking, trickster hipster HYPE.

Like honestly, a bowl of F*cking fruitloops tastes like exactly what fruitloops taste like.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Cespian (29/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> "vaping will always be better than smoking" - Has there been 50 years of vaping evidence, at least to determine the real long term effects? Or are you following what every vape buddy keeps shoving down your mouth? Sure, for now it is better than smoking (for me), but please don't let your ignorance lend you towards the opinion that you have seen the future...
> 
> If vaping is indeed better than smoking, you do acknowledge that not vaping or not smoking is the best (you said better than, so you have already accepted this opinion) - I'm a pretty good friend, and don't encourage "clean" friends to get into vaping... Nicotine or not, the air we breathe, is the healthier/smarter choice.
> 
> ...



Dude, theres no use... you will have better luck having this conversation with an overly weathered rock. 

Some people should just lick their fingers from time to time and taste the k@k they type.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Dude, theres no use... you will have better luck having this conversation with an overly weathered rock.
> 
> Some people should just lick their fingers from time to time and taste the k@k they type.




Dude bro, my fingers taste like dank memes and mountain dew flavoured doritos washed down with dorito flavoured mountain dew. 

Staying on topic, twisp is twisp, it's like hating on incredible connection when you build your own pc, pointless, they're always going to be around, but you can change other people's ignorance by building a community like this and maybe forcing them to up their game.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Dude, theres no use... you will have better luck having this conversation with an overly weathered rock.
> 
> Some people should just lick their fingers from time to time and taste the k@k they type.


you're one of them - enjoy the taste of your self-made soil


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/6/16)

Thanks for the dislike rating @Darryn Du Plessis!



Darryn Du Plessis said:


> you're one of them - enjoy the taste of your self-made soil



Now now, don't get personal... This is just a forum. You can rate posts, negatively if you wish. But keep things relevant and factual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Dude bro, my fingers taste like dank memes and mountain dew flavoured doritos washed down with dorito flavoured mountain dew.
> 
> Staying on topic, twisp is twisp, it's like hating on incredible connection when you build your own pc, pointless, they're always going to be around, but you can change other people's ignorance by building a community like this and maybe forcing them to up their game.



The point being; your hate will always be there - BUT you made the plan to go get your parts somewhere OTHER Than Incredible connection to build that beast which saved you 4000 rands instead of buying it at the 'connection' 

This is what I mean with Twisp products; ie. it's a waste starting there - because for the prices of these products you can get better quality goods that will satisfy for a longer duration, indefinitely, and won't contribute to their 'excellent marketing' etc. 

Someone also compared it to fine dining and take aways- -- That's all the in the juice as well , you get cheap juice for cheap devices, or you get thick, wholesome juices, fit for your own built coils, and not for generics - 

We are not sheep because we went and found the better solution to Twisp. be it a gateway or not, when my mod is the one passing to a friend, it would be reassuring to know that your friend isn't going to buy a twisp after you passed them a Rx200 or Eleaf device -


----------



## Ernest (29/6/16)

Twisp is like Apple, they don't make the best devices, they just charge you for their own extravagance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jono90 (29/6/16)

at the end of the day. we live in a world of Capitalism. and if a market and demand is there, somebody will supply that market. as simple as that.
also i have had many people try my rx200 and tornado with a quad coil and they looked like they were ganna die. 
newbies and smokers cant handle it at first. they need "stepping stone devices" and yes there are much better starter kits out there. but hey twisp was opportunist and captured market share. as other vendors grow and their reach gets further they will without any doubt capture market share from twisp and who knows, maybe it will make them change their business model.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/6/16)

Jono90 said:


> at the end of the day. we live in a world of Capitalism. and if a market and demand is there, somebody will supply that market. as simple as that.
> also i have had many people try my rx200 and tornado with a quad coil and they looked like they were ganna die.
> newbies and smokers cant handle it at first. they need "stepping stone devices" and yes there are much better starter kits out there. but hey twisp was opportunist and captured market share. as other vendors grow and their reach gets further they will without any doubt capture market share from twisp and who knows, maybe it will make them change their business model.


That is all true, but in my situations with my friends, it will always be in Temp control mode - Which is something Twisp has not ventured into yet,

SO: Twisp can do some of the fancy above, and maybe then they can compete with anything in the vaping world again : give the user who buys the product the power to control how it works - not a device, with stock standard settings that can't even really be adjusted to find your own way of vaping/puffing the way they want.

This is my primary reason for always recommending any TC device: It won't burn them. It won't be harsh, and it will be satisfactory, whether they smoke/ or don't.


----------



## Jono90 (30/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> That is all true, but in my situations with my friends, it will always be in Temp control mode - Which is something Twisp has not ventured into yet,
> 
> SO: Twisp can do some of the fancy above, and maybe then they can compete with anything in the vaping world again : give the user who buys the product the power to control how it works - not a device, with stock standard settings that can't even really be adjusted to find your own way of vaping/puffing the way they want.
> 
> This is my primary reason for always recommending any TC device: It won't burn them. It won't be harsh, and it will be satisfactory, whether they smoke/ or don't.



but i feel with twisp is more setup towards smokers which in order for them to get that smoking feeling its a tight mouth to lung draw. and so therefore i dont feel temp control is needed as drags are shorter and alot less power. well i havent used temp control for mounth to lung.
and also lots of first time vapers dont know even how to pull it. especially with wide open direct lung hit Attys. and they either get a burnt lip or cough their lungs out.
all in all, there are lots of vaping styles and thousand of possible setups. and thats what i love about it and lets not even get into liquids!
as I like to put it. one mans liquid gold is another mans toilet spray!
Its what makes you quit smoking that matters not the device you use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (30/6/16)

Twisp thread bringing out some real doucheyness who would have thought?!.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/6/16)

Jono90 said:


> but i feel with twisp is more setup towards smokers which in order for them to get that smoking feeling its a tight mouth to lung draw. and so therefore i dont feel temp control is needed as drags are shorter and alot less power. well i havent used temp control for mounth to lung.
> and also lots of first time vapers dont know even how to pull it. especially with wide open direct lung hit Attys. and they either get a burnt lip or cough their lungs out.
> all in all, there are lots of vaping styles and thousand of possible setups. and thats what i love about it and lets not even get into liquids!
> as I like to put it. one mans liquid gold is another mans toilet spray!
> Its what makes you quit smoking that matters not the device you use.



If you can't teach what you've learnt to a person asking for your vape to try, then don't share it.

Yes there are tons of ways to smoke it, but you know exactly what to avoid to not burn lips etc. Don't share if you can't care <- I can, because I at least warn everyone of the things that i learnt from all the time put into vaping, instead of smoking. 

Always mouth to lung, it's a hubbly, without a coal. Lungs are open, and people only ask if they enjoy the smell in the air - just to be clear- i don't give it to every one left and right when sharing - people generally have smoked something - and when they try a vape, they are also considering whether they want to buy it or not, which is why I'll never mention the word Twisp in a vaping conversation with someone I confide my time in.


----------



## Jono90 (30/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> If you can't teach what you've learnt to a person asking for your vape to try, then don't share it.
> 
> Yes there are tons of ways to smoke it, but you know exactly what to avoid to not burn lips etc. Don't share if you can't care <- I can, because I at least warn everyone of the things that i learnt from all the time put into vaping, instead of smoking.
> 
> Always mouth to lung, it's a hubbly, without a coal. Lungs are open, and people only ask if they enjoy the smell in the air - just to be clear- i don't give it to every one left and right when sharing - people generally have smoked something - and when they try a vape, they are also considering whether they want to buy it or not, which is why I'll never mention the word Twisp in a vaping conversation with someone I confide my time in.



Jeez bro. like dont you think you getting ridiculous with this now? 
like nobody is saying go buy twisp or get company shares. 
and firstly you said there are lots of ways to smoke it? umm wow! maybe change that to vape it? 
like just stop going on like twisp dug a huge hole and threw you in.
if you dont like it then yes! everybody gets it now! 
but to say you will never mention the word twisp is just getting ridiculous and honestly childish.
and dont go for me personally now. you have no idea what i know or anything about me. i never went for you personally.
but i will leave this here. as i know you are looking for attention or reactions out of people. 
#dontfeedthetroll

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## KimVapeDashian (30/6/16)

#dontfeedthetroll

Basically, the twisp hate is real for @Darryn Du Plessis. I guess I would be mad if I kept sitting on a Twisp too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (30/6/16)

I really think it's time to lock this thread now, does anyone object?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## E.T. (30/6/16)

Alex said:


> I really think it's time to lock this thread now, does anyone object?


I object, maybe post it under Humor, or am I the only one who thinks it is funny and remember, " you are all welcome to have an opinion as long as its the same as mine"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (30/6/16)

E.T. said:


> I object, maybe post it under Humor, or am I the only one who thinks it is funny and remember, " you are all welcome to have an opinion as long as its the same as mine"



Although i generally find humour in the strangest of situations, this is just outright annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (30/6/16)

Lock it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/16)

Sorry time to lock the thread guys... the aggro isn't good for my blood pressure... we should be one happy vaping family...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 3


----------

